# When she cums home 2 me



## Noah2003 (Feb 25, 2011)

My fiance is out with her friends tonight for her birthday...She should be tipsy when she comes in. Just for fun, what should I do to her when she comes in the door...I know what to do, just thought it would be interesting to hear what other people thought hahaha:smthumbup:


----------



## akasephiroth (Jul 29, 2010)

nothing...wait till tommarow, tell her your pissed there is pics all over the net of her running down the street naked that one of her frineds took after the party. If she believes you she had too much lol


----------



## Noah2003 (Feb 25, 2011)

hahahah classic


----------



## tpb72 (Feb 18, 2011)

So what are you going to do? May help to come up with what kind of idea's you're looking for ... practical joke type stuff or sexual stuff?


----------



## Noah2003 (Feb 25, 2011)

sexual...I dont need help, just havin fun. Maybe theres something I havent thought of, always open minded


----------



## Noah2003 (Feb 25, 2011)

Noah2003 said:


> sexual...I dont need help, just havin fun. Maybe theres something I havent thought of, always open minded


sorry...i dont think i dont need help, im sure i can do alot of things better


----------



## tpb72 (Feb 18, 2011)

You could try something a little more kinky than you guys usually do. Although I'm sure you guys know each others boundaries and have done some experimenting, if there's something you think both of you would like to try that you never have before - tipsy is a good place to be to lose some inhibitions.

Even if it doesn't work out for you, it would make the birthday memorable.


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

marry her and you wont have to worry about it


----------



## Scannerguard (Jan 26, 2010)

Start picking out boys and girls names.

This is how that usually happens.


----------



## Smackdown (Feb 21, 2011)

Get a wig, bunch up the pillows like a man, and act like you're having pillow talk w/ him, allow her to hear it all.
Tie yourself to the bed and when she walks in say "I can explain everything" I did that one and it was way funny.
Eat White Castles for dinner. Nuf said, my wife threw up-several times.
Mouse


----------

